# bundle und classpath



## noisebreath (31. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

heisst es,wenn ich unter Require bundle eins im Manifest.mf stehen hab das nicht resolved werden kann, dass ich dieses bundle im classpath angeben muss? wenn ja unter welcher variablen? oder heisst es was komplett anderes?

lg


----------



## noisebreath (31. Mrz 2009)

also was ich meine ist:

Require-Bundle: 
 util,

Bundle-ClassPath:
 lib/util.jar,

reicht es wenn ich das so im manifest.mf stehen habe oder muss ich noch irgendwas zusätzlich machen? denn so sagt er mir dass util nicht resolved werden kann ...


----------



## maki (31. Mrz 2009)

Du brauchst das Jar in deinr Target Plattform.


----------



## noisebreath (31. Mrz 2009)

was heisst das? ich habs über properties ->Java Build Path -> Librarys eingebunden

aber er sagt mir auch was von wegen : "Bundle-Classpath cannot be empty.the value of header 'Bundle-Classpath' hasinvalid format". *schulterzuck*bin total überfragt ...


----------



## maki (31. Mrz 2009)

noisebreath hat gesagt.:


> was heisst das? ich habs über properties ->Java Build Path -> Librarys eingebunden


Wie startest du denn deine Anwendung?
Mit dem PDE Builder?
Ist deine util.jar ein gültiges Bundle?


----------



## noisebreath (31. Mrz 2009)

im moment habe ich noch gar nichts gestartet. ich versuch grad ein plugin in eclipse einzubinden und geh da grad schritt für schritt durch. Noch habe ich fehlermeldungen. Zuerst habe ich alle imports behandelt die fehler angezeigt haben indem ich nach den zugehörigen jars gesucht habe und  diese eingebunden habe,aber in der manifest.mf oder sonstwo hab ich nichts angerührt. er gibt mir aber oben genannte fehler in der manifest an.


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mrz 2009)

*verschieb*
Du musst zwischen dem Java Build Path und der Target Platform unterscheiden. Alles im Manifest bezieht sich auf die Target Platform. Eclipse wird versuchen die Bundles/Packages aufzulösen. Dazu muss das Bundle aber in der Target Platform vorhanden sein. In der Regel bedeutet das:
Es muss ein PlugIn Projekt im Workspace geben das diesen Namen trägt, oder ein solches Bundle muss in deinem Entwicklungseclipse installiert sein.


----------



## noisebreath (1. Apr 2009)

ist ein bundle nicht die jar? die hab ich doch bei mir dadurch eingebunden, dass ich per add external jar jene einbinde und dann im Classpath in der manifestfile jene dann eingetragen wird, oder sehe ich das falsch?
ich hab wie oben gesagt die jar eingebunden und der classpath steht da auch aber er sagt schon in der zeile :

```
Bundle-ClassPath: .,
```
den oben genannten fehler "bundleclasspath cannot be empty...."
Und in einigen der Require-Bundle Zeilen drüber steht dass Bundle "soundso" cannot be resolved. 
Wie soll ich denn jetzt weiter vorgehen? Bin überfragt..


----------



## noisebreath (1. Apr 2009)

hm..vielleicht liegts an :

"Bundle-Localization: plugin" ?


----------



## noisebreath (1. Apr 2009)

plz help.. schreit mich at least an, wie bescheuert ich bin ^^ dann weiss ich wenigstens dass ich aufm holzweg bin


----------



## maki (1. Apr 2009)

Wie wäre es damit sich zumindest minimal in die Grundlagen einzuarbeiten anstatt per BruteForce-TrialAndError alle möglichen  Buttons zu klicken? 

Ein Standard Tutorial sollte dir genug Infos geben um alle deine Fragen in deisem Thread zu beantworten.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2009)

Nix external jars. Required Bundles, oder Packages importieren. Der Classpath eines OSGi Bundles wird durch den OSGi Container gesteuert. Wie maki sagt, ein Einsteigertutorial sollte Wunder bewirken.


----------



## noisebreath (2. Apr 2009)

Einsteigertutorial ist immer gut dass stimmt. Hab ich aber auch gelesen nur hab ich eine Sache nicht beachtet die ich so erstmal nicht erkannt habe:

nach dem ich ein neues plugin project erzeugt hatte habe ich die sourcfolder importiert und dabei die metainf auch mit reingenommen. das hat alles zerschossen. ich hab das mal weggelassen und alles per hand eingetragen und siehe da : TADA!!! 

Weiss nicht ob mir da ein weiteres Einsteigertutorial geholfen hätte ^^


----------

